# Lexington Singletracks



## noreasterbackcountry (Aug 11, 2012)

I discovered a mostly singletrack alternative to the Minuteman between Arlington and Concord, MA using a smartphone app.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2012/08/lexington-singletracks-july-2012.html


----------

